# Chapter 402



## pmb44 (Sep 14, 2005)

Im curious about what qualifies someone for preference under chapter 402. 402A is self explanatory, but 402B says injured/disabled in the line of duty. Is preference judged on a case by case basis or on set standards?Do heart attacks and strokes that force someone into a disablity retirement count for preference or is this reserved for officers who suffer a physical disability in the line duty.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Say what?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey pmb, if you're going to refer to special legislation, cite the year. Chapters without further notation are usually refering to MGL's.

I'm assuming you're referring to Chapter 402 of the Acts of 1985 which gives CS preference for family members of those killed in the line of duty:


> Chapter
> 402. AN ACT RELATIVE TO THE ORDER OF CERTAIN
> 
> PERSONS ON ELIGIBLE LISTS FOR APPOINTMENT AS
> ...


http://archives.lib.state.ma.us/actsResolves/1985/1985acts0402.pdf​


----------



## pmb44 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion, officerobie is correct I was refering to Chapter 402 of the Acts of 1985.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

pmb44 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, officerobie is correct I was refering to Chapter 402 of the Acts of 1985.


Learn how to use the SEARCH there have been posts asking the same question.


----------

